# taitaa



## Gavril

Päivää kaikille,

According to the suomisanakirja.fi dictionary, one meaning of _taitaa _is



> ilmaisemassa lauseen sisällön todennäköiseksi, luultavaksi, mahdolliseksi. esim. _Taidanpa käydä tänään saunassa. Taitaa tulla sade. Illalla taidetaan olla väsyneitä. Ei siitä taida tulla mitään. Taisit pelästyä. Taitaa olla parasta, että - -._



Is there a difference between saying, for example,

_Todennäköisesti hän ei tule takaisin._
versus
_Hän ei taida tulla takaisin._

or 

_Todennäköisesti tulee sade._
versus
_Taitaa tulla sade._

For example, does one option sound more certain than the other?

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't see any real difference.


----------



## Maabdreo

Is there any difference in register?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Maabdreo said:


> Is there any difference in register?


Not for me. I have a funny feeling that some might think _todennäköisesti_ a trifle more formal than the verb _taitaa_. I don't think so even though _taitaa_ is probably the more common of the two in conversation.


----------



## etrade

Both words sound nice, comparing like words takia and vuoksi, takia is awful.


----------



## Hakro

etrade said:


> - - - comparing like words takia and vuoksi, takia is awful.


This is only your opinion, Etrade.


----------



## Språkliga Möten

Can one substitute taitaa (and todennäköisesti) with lienee and saattaa and get the exact same meaning?


----------



## Hakro

They have a little different meanings. This is how I understand these words:
_
Huomenna taitaa sataa_ (todennäköisesti, melko varmasti sataa)
_Huomenna satanee_ (luultavasti sataa)
_Huomenna saattaa sataa_ (on mahdollista että sataa)

Other Finns may have different opinions.


----------



## DrWatson

_Taitaa_ and _saattaa_ are more or less synonymous (although there may be some difference in probability; my intuition says _taitaa_ is a bit more probable than _saattaa_). _Lienee_ in itself already means 'might/may be' or 'probably/maybe is', so you can't directly use it like _taitaa _and _saattaa_, which are auxiliary modal verbs. You can use the potential mood form of the main verb instead:

_Taitaa tulla sade._ ≈ _Saattaa tulla sade._ ≈ _Tullee sade.
_


----------



## sakvaka

*However*, note that _taitaa_ bears yet another interpretation, _know how to_, especially in older / dialectal language use. That's why the first sentence may, depending on context, be slightly ambiguous in meaning:

_Hän ei taida tulla_. ~ Hän ei osaa tulla (?) /  En usko hänen tulevan (?)


----------

